# Sunday's Show and Tell ...4/19/20



## jd56 (Apr 19, 2020)

Damn this pandemic!.
Hope all is well with everyone.
Stay safe and wash often.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2020)

So the pandemic may have slowed some things down but I've noticed the bicycle etherwebs in overdrive as collectors try to scratch that itch! So my additions this week include some Shelby (Arrow) parts-thanks @JAF/CO , some parts for my Hetchins along with a jersey I had custom made, a 16" '37 Silver King tricycle--goes nicely with my 20" trike-thanks to @New Mexico Brant , and a rode hard put away wet 'Surplus' Arrow project-thanks to @ZE52414


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 19, 2020)

My Pickens for this week. 1963 20” inch Typhoon, Shelby and this crazy workmen and a 24” frame
trike


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 19, 2020)

Started learning and investing in precious metals during these times. Small start till I learn more.



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 19, 2020)

A couple smalls came home.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Euphman06 said:


> Started learning and investing in precious metals during these times. Small start till I learn more.View attachment 1177101
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk



I'd probably stopright there. Diversification is good but do your research and I think you will see there are better ways to invest. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rollo (Apr 19, 2020)

... Picked up this '53 Black Phantom yesterday from a local Caber ... (I'm lookin' for a rear fender) ...


----------



## Sven (Apr 19, 2020)

Nothing  bought or bicycle related.
 I have completed the HO scale (1:87) Grahamsville, NY General Store and Post office fronts minus fine details.  It was constructed from a cereal box,index cards, clear plastic found on the Christmas card box and other items found around the house. No commercially available items used. I still have the rest of the buildings to complete




Plans from July 1956 Model Railroader magazine.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 19, 2020)

Not much!!! just these couple of Prewar..
Bikes nices Parts, Tiempos.

Firts. @ Double Step complete,
Wheel set. with F1 Morrow hub.

Second @ Drop center complete,
Wheel set. with @ H2 Morrow hub.

And a pair of beautiful Jiffy stands,
With 1 set of Curves fender braces.
1938/39...

BTW...I ready Sanblast then...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sven said:


> Nothing  bought or bicycle related.
> I have completed the HO scale (1:87) Grahamsville, NY General Store and Post office fronts minus fine details.  It was constructed from a cereal box,index cards, clear plastic found on the Christmas card box and other items found around the house. No commercially available items used. I still have the rest of the buildings to complete
> 
> View attachment 1177201
> ...



Pretty cool , reminds me of the old General Store i stoped at every day before & after school


----------



## JKT (Apr 19, 2020)

I will be picking up this 1956 Duracraft 16 1/2 ft. 78" Beam runabout project from the upper peninsula of Michigan in a couple weeks.. its rated for up to 90hp... all lights and hardware are included with it .. that's a shadow running along the port side gunwale not a crease...


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 19, 2020)

I picked up some smalls, 2 headlights and little TOC juvenile grips, the picture I had for a little while, I want to photo shop it and add a kid with a bicycle.

-Mike


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 19, 2020)

It was a good bicycle week here, an Excelsior (badged Triumph) Cycle Co, Michigan City, Indiana popped up on Ebay as BIN during the witching hours.  Luckily my late night bathroom ritual and a post by @tomsjack allowed me to make this quick purchase.  The Triumph arrived on Friday; I changed out the bars & grips, stem, and saddle; the grips arrived yesterday from Dave @old hotrod.  I love the beaded metal rims, they have that early motorcycle aesthetic.
A big thanks to @Freqman1 and @ranman for the chrome shop recommendation in Independence, MO; man these people have great prices and turnaround.  Everything came out looking so nice!  Lastly, a shipment of tires arrived from Germany for use on early clinchers, I have my fingers crossed they will work on early metal wheels, a thank you to @cyclingday for the hook-up on these.


----------



## Sven (Apr 19, 2020)

rustystone2112 said:


> Pretty cool , reminds me of the old General Store i stoped at every day before & after school
> 
> View attachment 1177260
> 
> View attachment 1177261



I love those old country stores.  Thanks for sharing. The top picture even has a bicycle in it .
Here are two pictures of the Grahamsville store Then and Now


^ its wierd that there were three post on the bottom  and 4 on the second story porch.



I guess this is it ,now Grahamsville Deli.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 19, 2020)

Collected a Motorbike upgrade kit for the Motorbike I picked up last week.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 19, 2020)

I’ve had time to clean up this 1959 Ib Kofod-Larsen  walnut sofa and re web the seat frame with Elastabelt, and it’s already sold!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 19, 2020)

I almost forgot, a pair of Miami fenders from Chris Hammond and a cool, crusty bar mounted John Alexander flashlight holder from Nate, and a Shelby stem from Mike S. for the Hiawatha Arrow Jim at TRM is restoring.  Anyone know a good place to buy replacement springs?


----------



## stezell (Apr 19, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I almost forgot, a pair of Miami fenders from Chris Hammond and a cool, crusty bar mounted John Alexander flashlight holder from Nate.  Anyone know a good place to buy replacement springs?
> 
> View attachment 1177437
> 
> ...



Brant they use to have them in the hardware section at Lowe's in the specialty drawers. Very cool finds for sure man!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmerz (Apr 19, 2020)

Acquired this circa '15 roadster 











extracted from sitting in a barn for the last 50+ years. Way past its best before date missing/wrong parts, but it at least has the 32H front wood wheel. Wow!.... I need another project! OK...... tear down yesterday, on its way to complete restore. Fortunately, I have the parts to make it right, except, yea, the headbadge.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 19, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> So the pandemic may have slowed some things down but I've noticed the bicycle etherwebs in overdrive as collectors try to scratch that itch! So my additions this week include some Shelby (Arrow) parts-thanks @JAF/CO , some parts for my Hetchins along with a jersey I had custom made, a 16" '37 Silver King tricycle--goes nicely with my 20" trike-thanks to @New Mexico Brant , and a rode hard put away wet 'Surplus' Arrow project-thanks to @ZE52414
> 
> View attachment 1177078
> 
> ...



pffffffffffft!! Only TWO Silver King tricycles??!?! Call me when you get 3! Jeeze...  WOW!!>>NICE!!!<<


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2020)

bikesnbuses said:


> pffffffffffft!! Only TWO Silver King tricycles??!?! Call me when you get 3! Jeeze...  WOW!!>>NICE!!!<<



Yea I'm a slacker! V/r Shawn


----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 19, 2020)

Couple Stingray projects. Cleaned one up over the weekend 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moparrecyclers (Apr 19, 2020)

I was just forwarded these pics today as the finder is working tirelessly to get these out of the deep freeze for me. Probably rate the highest in crusty for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvaughn1613 (Apr 19, 2020)

Our oldest daughter gave us early Fathers Day and Mother’s Day gifts yesterday of a ‘71 Suburban and a ‘61 Co-Ed.  Today I just picked up a JC Higgins of some sort.  No idea of the year or model.  Needless to say, I didn’t get much work done this weekend.


----------



## danfitz1 (Apr 19, 2020)

No new wheeled goods this week. But, since I need a toybox for my current toys, I bought a building. Looking forward to getting everything back together in 1 location. Five storage units to rent and 1 big building for me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 19, 2020)

With everything that's going on, I've slowed way down in my buying. But... a couple weeks ago I just couldn't say no to this sweetheart. She was from out of state and luckily the seller was driving out to SoCal this weekend and brought her along.
































Thanks to Tyler @mr.cycleplane  for sending me this beautiful front Colson hub.




While cleaning up and attempting to organize my bike parts, I came across box with a pair of pedals Brant @New Mexico Brant had sent my way a while back for my G&J.




I think George is starting to like these old bikes.


----------



## JRE (Apr 19, 2020)

moparrecyclers said:


> View attachment 1177755
> View attachment 1177756
> View attachment 1177757
> I was just forwarded these pics today as the finder is working tirelessly to get these out of the deep freeze for me. Probably rate the highest in crusty for me.
> ...


----------



## JRE (Apr 19, 2020)

picked up a long spring seat and a 35 non wishbone shelby project that needs everything but the frame and truss Rods to be correct Lol


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 20, 2020)

Glenn Rhein said:


> My Pickens for this week. 1963 20” inch Typhoon, Shelby and this crazy workmen and a 24” frame
> trikeView attachment 1177089
> 
> View attachment 1177090
> ...



Nice Typhoon,Would like to find one. I have enough Sting Ray stuff right now to make a cool rider for the Grandchildren


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 20, 2020)

OldSkipTooth said:


> I’ve had time to clean up this 1959 Ib Kofod-Larsen  walnut sofa and re web the seat frame with Elastabelt, and it’s already sold!View attachment 1177427
> View attachment 1177428



When I moved into my house, I stupidly tossed out a sofa that looked very similar to that. It had worn out orange cushions that had a sort of stiff shiny tinsel type fabric woven into the material. (My house was built in the late 40's and purchased fully furnished with danish style furniture), At the time I was not yet into vintage furniture, but later started selling several of the items off.

One of the reasons I tossed it, was when the house was purchased there was a cremation urn filled with ashes on a shelf above the couch that I never noticed before. I remember I was sitting on the couch shortly after its purchase and before I moved in. I reached up to stretch hitting the shelf and accidentally knocked the earn over, the ashes pored over my back and down on the couch.

I quickly vacuumed them up, and out of respect spread them in the back yard of the property in the previous owners flower garden, and then dragged the couch out to the street. My first few nights in the house I would hear all sorts of noises old homes tend to make, and they really freaked me out for a while. My Rottweiler used to wake up in the middle of the night and just start growling at the noises.  I had nightmares about this for weeks.

It also did not help that on my first night here, someone tried to break into the back door. On this weekend night my dogs were still at the old house , I heard the noises and walked to the back door, opened it and some scraggly looking guy was standing on the other side. He asked me if so so was home. When I said no, he quickly left. I did not move into the house full time until a few months later, but My dogs were kept at this location from that night since.

I was driving back and forth trying to get the old one ready to sell, and the new one ready to move into. With every trip I drove a few items at a time over in a minivan. The only reason I was able to carry two homes at once is my aunt gave me a loan, and I had a agreement with her that I would pay her back with interest when the previous home sold to keep this one in the family. The house originally belonged to my grandfathers sister. so the ashes were either her husbands, or son who both passed away when I was very young, I can hardly remember either of them, and maybe just from pictures.

I was ecstatic to get it, as I was mowing this yard, trimming trees, and pulling weeds ever since I was a young teenager. I used to have dreams that I would own it one day, and those dreams came true. I have off and on been working in this yard and putting up and taking down storm windows since I was 13 years old. (its been about 36 years now that I have been mowing this secluded yard).  Even back then I never spent much time in the house, as she was very private, so I could only imagine what it was like inside. (She was embarrassed of the house, as much of its internals never got finished). Three of the bedrooms never got finished or dry walled. Her husband became wheel chair bound shortly after the beginning of its construction.

In summer you can walk back there and not see a single neighbor or building due to all the surrounding vegetation. I like the privacy it offers.


----------



## Casual dreamer (Apr 20, 2020)

Normally I would have a few vintage typewriters coming in the mail, and some carnival glass, but with one of my main sites to buy them from slowed down drastically due to this epidemic, and with all of the local antique stores and swap meet closed I had a little extra cash. My good friend called and told me of some bikes he found, I said "just sell me the DX!" He laughed as I have said this to him for the past year and a half since I known he had this bike, he wasn't interested in selling it as it was one of his favorite bikes. I made an offer and it got him thinking, after a couple minutes we had a deal! I couldn't believe it and I'm so excited to have this in my collection! It's a late 1941 Schwinn D97X-2 "Defense Model". I really like the things made just before the war with changes being made to preserve materials before stopping production completely for the war effort. When I found out why these Schwinns came with painted fender braces I really wanted one, now with this one I have the itch again for Schwinn bicycles, this time I'm ready to dive into the prewar scene!


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 20, 2020)

Had to go to work today to snap a few photos of last weeks finds.
Couple chain guards and a prewar Shelby frame.


----------



## JRE (Apr 20, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> Had to go to work today to snap a few photos of last weeks finds.
> Couple chain guards and a prewar Shelby frame.
> View attachment 1178144
> 
> View attachment 1178145



Let's see more of that frame


----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 20, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> Had to go to work today to snap a few photos of last weeks finds.
> Couple chain guards and a prewar Shelby frame.
> View attachment 1178144
> 
> View attachment 1178145




That Speedway badge patina is sublime !


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 20, 2020)

I didn’t get any photos of the entire frame today, but I’ll be at work tomorrow again so I can get some then. I actually bought this frame for a friend, but he decided he didn’t want it after I had already paid for it. Oh well, his loss. And I had already bought the tank from this bike last year, so I’m not too upset about it


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 21, 2020)

Here is the frame. And as you can probably see the repaired area. Think that when my friend saw it, it was more than he can fix on his own. Which is why he backed out.
But like I said, I didn’t mind as I had bought the tank from this bike last year. And I’ve got a chain guard and fork ready to go. So yet another project for me


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> Here is the frame. And as you can probably see the repaired area. Think that when my friend saw it, it was more than he can fix on his own. Which is why he backed out.
> But like I said, I didn’t mind as I had bought the tank from this bike last year. And I’ve got a chain guard and fork ready to go. So yet another project for me
> 
> View attachment 1178691
> ...



@slick


----------



## Scott Clark (Apr 25, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> So the pandemic may have slowed some things down but I've noticed the bicycle etherwebs in overdrive as collectors try to scratch that itch! So my additions this week include some Shelby (Arrow) parts-thanks @JAF/CO , some parts for my Hetchins along with a jersey I had custom made, a 16" '37 Silver King tricycle--goes nicely with my 20" trike-thanks to @New Mexico Brant , and a rode hard put away wet 'Surplus' Arrow project-thanks to @ZE52414
> 
> View attachment 1177078
> 
> ...



Love that jersey!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Scott Clark said:


> Love that jersey!



Thanks I figured if I was riding this I needed to be accessorized! V/r Shawn


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 28, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> So the pandemic may have slowed some things down but I've noticed the bicycle etherwebs in overdrive as collectors try to scratch that itch! So my additions this week include some Shelby (Arrow) parts-thanks @JAF/CO , some parts for my Hetchins along with a jersey I had custom made, a 16" '37 Silver King tricycle--goes nicely with my 20" trike-thanks to @New Mexico Brant , and a rode hard put away wet 'Surplus' Arrow project-thanks to @ZE52414
> 
> View attachment 1177078
> 
> ...



Hey Shawn, so what year is the Hiawatha Arrow? Always did like the old Hiawathas. Enjoy your new ride. Razin.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Shawn, so what year is the Hiawatha Arrow? Always did like the old Hiawathas. Enjoy your new ride. Razin.



1941. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Apr 28, 2020)

95 pedals


----------

